# Home Depot BucketHead Wet Dry Vac Stopped Working



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Did you take it off the bucket to see if the ball is not locked against the opening inside? If the ball is not stuck, and still not working, take it back to HD and see if they will exchange with a new unit.

I have taken Circuit breakers back to our local Lowe's that I had on my workbench from when I did circuit change outs for our Kitchen, Bath and adding some Tandems. A few were overbuys, others had been used for maybe a month during changeout, and our local Menard's gave store credit for about a good $200 worth of breakers.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Also check for any cracks or broken areas in the tank, cover not on right.


----------



## Chris Sweeney (Apr 20, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Also check for any cracks or broken areas in the tank, cover not on right.


You hit the nail on the head Joe. It turns out the top of the bucket was bent so the vacuum wasn't seating on the bucket properly. So simple!

Thanks again for all the responses!


----------

